# Good Crema vs No Crema



## mraddersuk (Jul 22, 2012)

So... my Gaggia baby is now complete. I have binned the pressure baskets and got some normal ones. I have also binned the tamper and got a decent one.

My results are mixed. Most of the time I get a decent crema and shot, other times it looks a little runny with next to no crema. The only thing that changes between shots is the amount of tamping (I am a novice after all). I suppose there would be temperature differences (sometimes I let the whole thing warm up for a while, other times I do not).

Should I get worried or just keep trying and see if I get better?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Crema is linked to a number of things not least of which is the freshness of the beans - as beans age they produce less crema. However the fact that some of your shots have good crema would suggest that the beans, and their freshness, are not the issue. Inconsistent results like this usually reflect inconsistencies in technique so try to keep everything exactly the same from shot to shot and if you want to change something, change only one variable at a time.

To achieve better consistency I would suggest weighing the dose of ground coffee you are using (ideally to the nearest 0.1g) and the liquid espresso produced and time the pour. Aim for a consistent tamp pressure too. If you do not like the results then adjust one of these parameters at once.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

mraddersuk said:


> just keep trying and see if I get better?


I think its been shown that tamping is not the panacea of poor pours. It contributes,yes but is not the major area of many problems.

Have you said what grinder you are using?.

jimbow's advice regarding weighing grinds in the PF & weighing liquid out would be a major step forward towards consistency


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I think you've answered your own question, OP. Inconsistent temperature means different levels of extraction.


----------



## mraddersuk (Jul 22, 2012)

My grinder is a basic no frills burr (http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005VBNSJ8/?tag=cfukweb-21&hvadid=10392954429&ref=asc_df_B005VBNSJ8). It is about a year or two old but I have modified it a little to grinder finder coffee.

Although I know I need to upgrade it I've written it out of the equation as I have had good results.

I'll try to weighing and try tamping a little lighter / harder. I have read my Gaggia can be modified to reduce the pressure but I won't try that yet.


----------



## mraddersuk (Jul 22, 2012)

Just had a 10 minute warm up and put 16gms of coffee in with a good tamp. It came out perfect!!

The porta filter was a bit full though and was difficult to get in. Will try 14gms next time.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Leaving your machine to heat for around 20-30 minutes will help a lot. Try that next time.

Also with the same grind size and tamp, 14g will pour faster than 16g. Keep that in mind if you don't get the same pour speed/shot quality.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If you give it 20-30 and also then do a few flushes with the portafilter in, to fully heat it and the group, things should improve too.


----------

